# Does wallet addresses change?



## sepheronx (Mar 14, 2021)

I did a test transaction from my nicehash to shakepay.  But I noticed second transaction I did (over $300) and when I go to shakepay, my address has changed when I click the transactions and BTC.  Gives me a different QR code.  I take it all that money is now lost, eh?


----------



## R-T-B (Mar 15, 2021)

sepheronx said:


> I did a test transaction from my nicehash to shakepay.  But I noticed second transaction I did (over $300) and when I go to shakepay, my address has changed when I click the transactions and BTC.  Gives me a different QR code.  I take it all that money is now lost, eh?


not neccesarily, exchanges run books differently.  But it's a red flag for sure.


----------



## sepheronx (Mar 15, 2021)

R-T-B said:


> not neccesarily, exchanges run books differently.  But it's a red flag for sure.



I got into contact with the shakepay team and was told that the original wallet address should still work and the BTC should go through.

But now it is actually NiceHash thats the problem.  The issue is that it is stuck in processing now for +10hrs.  It is stated that 2FA activated it should only take 15mins or so.  But no, it is still stuck in processing and I presume it is because:

1) the amount is bigger (first transaction was a test as I never used shakepay before).
2) Maybe because I had made a transaction earlier, smaller one, that the second one would possibly be moved to the next day.

In either case, I cant cancel the transaction as it is stuck in processing.  The shakepay team is keeping tabs with me and wanting me to update them when the processing is done so they can track the transaction and see if it gets to shakepay or not.

So at least they are professional enough to keep tabs.


----------



## sepheronx (Mar 16, 2021)

Got a question - Nicehash is now still saying my withdrawal of $300 worth of bitcoin is in process.  Its been over 24hrs.  I opened up a ticket but have received no reply and someone else on reddit said same thing as me.

Any suggestions?

Also, if I am to switch platforms, any recommendations?


----------



## hat (Mar 16, 2021)

When did you open the ticket? Maybe see if anything changes tomorrow. 

Some people have some dubious opinions of Nicehash, but I haven't had a problem, other than when I was mining directly into my Coinbase wallet. This worked fine for a long time, but for some reason I was having issues receiving payments doing that, so I switched to manually transferring it, no problems since.

If you're thinking of switching from Nicehash, as of now I would recommend using Phoenixminer. You'll be mining Ethereum directly, so you'll probably be getting ETH payments instead. You would have to set it up to join a pool, and you'd have to set up an ETH wallet somewhere, probably Coinbase would be easiest (you can easily trade one coin for another on Coinbase, so if you want BTC in the end, you can). Sadly my knowledge isn't too advanced as I just stick with Nicehash.


----------



## sepheronx (Mar 16, 2021)

hat said:


> When did you open the ticket? Maybe see if anything changes tomorrow.
> 
> Some people have some dubious opinions of Nicehash, but I haven't had a problem, other than when I was mining directly into my Coinbase wallet. This worked fine for a long time, but for some reason I was having issues receiving payments doing that, so I switched to manually transferring it, no problems since.
> 
> If you're thinking of switching from Nicehash, as of now I would recommend using Phoenixminer. You'll be mining Ethereum directly, so you'll probably be getting ETH payments instead. You would have to set it up to join a pool, and you'd have to set up an ETH wallet somewhere, probably Coinbase would be easiest (you can easily trade one coin for another on Coinbase, so if you want BTC in the end, you can). Sadly my knowledge isn't too advanced as I just stick with Nicehash.



Opened it about 5 hours ago.  No reply yet.  I will wait tomorrow but it isn't looking good so far.


__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/NiceHash/comments/m5ob2c

I wanted to cash out before it drops any further but no such luck as its stuck in processing.  What bollocks of NiceHash.


----------



## evernessince (Mar 16, 2021)

A wallet is not limited in the number of addresses it can have.  It's entirely fine to have multiple transactions to the same wallet use different addresses.  In fact many wallets specifically generate a new wallet address to prevent the user from being tracked.

If you have your wallet address, you can lookup all the transactions for that address here: https://www.blockchain.com/explorer

From there you should be able to verify the status of your transaction.  Most likely it is still in mempool as sometimes some transactions just get stuck there for days.


----------



## sepheronx (Mar 16, 2021)

evernessince said:


> A wallet is not limited in the number of addresses it can have.  It's entirely fine to have multiple transactions to the same wallet use different addresses.  In fact many wallets specifically generate a new wallet address to prevent the user from being tracked.
> 
> If you have your wallet address, you can lookup all the transactions for that address here: https://www.blockchain.com/explorer
> 
> From there you should be able to verify the status of your transaction.  Most likely it is still in mempool as sometimes some transactions just get stuck there for days.


issue is, its stuck in nicehash, not any bitcoin pool.  Hence why it doesn't provide me with a TXID till after it is processed, then it goes to some bitpool and then to my shakepay.  It is like 93% processed in nicehash for last day and half now.


----------



## evernessince (Mar 16, 2021)

sepheronx said:


> issue is, its stuck in nicehash, not any bitcoin pool.  Hence why it doesn't provide me with a TXID till after it is processed, then it goes to some bitpool and then to my shakepay.  It is like 93% processed in nicehash for last day and half now.



Seems to be incompetence on their end.  There's not much you can do but wait, there are plenty of examples of people having the same issue as you unfortunately.  Well, that and complain via support ticket and social media.


----------



## sepheronx (Mar 16, 2021)

evernessince said:


> Seems to be incompetence on their end.  There's not much you can do but wait, there are plenty of examples of people having the same issue as you unfortunately.  Well, that and complain via support ticket and social media.


Yeah, it's a waiting game. I understand they are probably swamped thanks to Linus Cuck tips.


----------



## hat (Mar 16, 2021)

I just withdrew the BTC I had to my Coinbase without any problems. You might be unlucky or maybe something is going on with Shakepay.


----------



## sepheronx (Mar 16, 2021)

hat said:


> I just withdrew the BTC I had to my Coinbase without any problems. You might be unlucky or maybe something is going on with Shakepay.


Once again, it isn't coinbase or shakepay.  It is *NiceHash*.

I'll explain how it was told to me:

it doesn't go through the bitcoin/blockchain network before it is processed in NiceHash.  Hence why it does not provide a TXID until it is processed.

It is processing in NiceHash.  Nicehash has not sent it to whatever bitcoin network yet.  It is their entire backend.  So it is stuck in processing stage for over 24hrs now.  In Nicehash network.  Hence, once again, it isn't in the blockchain thus does not provide a TXID until it is processed.

It's silly imo and I think rather questionable practice.


----------



## Khonjel (Mar 16, 2021)

Iirc NiceHash and exchanges in general are not true wallets. So the send/receive addresses change frequently. But you can use the old addresses since they track them for you still.

If you want a real wallet, check the supported wallets in your crypto website.

Generally the wallets which tell you write down 12 word phrases when setting up are the real (so-to-speak) wallets. You can then use thw phrase (recovery seed) to import your wallet to different wallet apps. Like wallet created in Metamask (popular ETH wallet) can be imported to CoinBase Wallet and Exodus Wallet or even hardware wallets like Ledger and Trezor.  Edit: Ledger/Trezor are different seed phrase. They can act as biometric security for other wallets though. The app/interface is not important. *Only the 12-word recovery phrase.*

Btw Coinbase Wallet and Coinbase.com exchange wallet are different things. Coinbase Wallet is real wallet (so to speak) while Coinbase.com is false wallets(? idk the correct term) with changing address like NiceHash and Binance and etc.


----------



## sepheronx (Mar 16, 2021)

Can I have nicehash send automatically to a different wallet or am I stuck using their and have to manually move it?


----------



## qubit (Mar 16, 2021)

@sepheronx Looks to me like "nicehash" (what an irony when they provide such frustrating problems and piss-poor customer service) could be doing something dodgy there.

I hope your money eventually goes through them and then never use them again.

@W1zzard given the significant problems with nicehash being discussed on this thread, you may want to reconsider accepting their adverts in future. Can't say for sure, just my gut feeling here as I really don't like what I'm seeing.


----------



## sepheronx (Mar 16, 2021)

qubit said:


> @sepheronx Looks to me like "nicehash" (what an irony when they provide such frustrating problems and piss-poor customer service) could be doing something dodgy there.
> 
> I hope your money eventually goes through them and then never use them again.
> 
> @W1zzard given the significant problems with nicehash being discussed on this thread, you may want to reconsider accepting their adverts in future. Can't say for sure, just my gut feeling here as I really don't like what I'm seeing.


I need an alternative and I know heck all about the other methods.

I see another Reddit post with same issue as me.


----------



## qubit (Mar 16, 2021)

sepheronx said:


> I need an alternative and I know heck all about the other methods.
> 
> I see another Reddit post with same issue as me.


It's time to research and learn then. Digital money isn't something you can take lightly and afford to screw up.


----------



## sepheronx (Mar 16, 2021)

qubit said:


> It's time to research and learn then. Digital money isn't something you can take lightly and afford to screw up.


Most research I find is crap from years ago. Mostly now everyone and their dog uses NiceHash.  Ugghh

The other person with same issue


__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/NiceHash/comments/m61iz1

Issue is resolved.

so the whole "fast processing with 2FA" is a whole load of nonsense and it just took almost 3 days to transfer the bitcoin.

Something that Nicehash needs to be questioned on.


----------



## Hardcore Games (Mar 20, 2021)

I have identified several issues with nicehash which raise big red flags


----------



## sepheronx (Mar 20, 2021)

Hardcore Games said:


> I have identified several issues with nicehash which raise big red flags



It isn't exactly as they say it is, that is for sure.  I am still using them as I still ended up getting my BTC but it is rather questionable that they ended up not giving it after a few days when they said it only takes a short period of time.

Plus the fees of course.


----------



## R-T-B (Apr 1, 2021)

Use a self managed wallet.  Something like Electrum is fine for btc.  You need not overthink it beyond that.


----------

